# Excellent, Balanced Interview on eBikes with a true legend of MTB



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

https://www.shimano-steps.com/e-bikes/north-america/en/news/e-mtb-interview-with-hans-rey


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Gee, a guy on the longterm payroll of a company gives an "interview" supporting it's products. Never saw that coming.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Harryman said:


> Gee, a guy on the longterm payroll of a company gives an "interview" supporting it's products. Never saw that coming.


Did you actually take the time to read it and evaluate his POV on its own merits?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep, I did. I'm not sure why you'd place much weight on what an employee of a company says about their products. I'd personally trust that your opinion is a more honest one than his, or anyone else that represents a company they work for. Not saying he's lying, just that it's an ad.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Harryman said:


> Yep, I did. I'm not sure why you'd place much weight on what an employee of a company says about their products. I'd personally trust that your opinion is a more honest one than his, or anyone else that represents a company they work for. Not saying he's lying, just that it's an ad.


Fair enough. I just thought it represented the "pragmatic" POV fairly well. Cheers.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Agreement or disagreement, I found that it wasn't particularly mind opening. It seemed to just be an opinion piece, with a 1-sided argument at the end in regards to the question about criticism.

That all said, I'm checking out moto trails on my ebike, since ebike access is so limited. They're actually enjoyable when ridden by myself at my own pace. Makes me wish I had shorter cranks or even a throttle option, with how the trail is cut.

I sympathize for the people being passed at great speed differential. It's even worse with motos to ebike, with an ebike going at typical bicycle speeds. Weekends, holidays, and days after rain in SoCal not a good time for moto trails. It's hard to trust some people to pass responsibly. It could just be 1 person out of 50+ that can do it in such an inconsiderate way that it makes you question even going out again on that route. People just don't know how to share... I'm guilty of this on my normal bike, "tailgating" people until they pull over, or passing them when it gets wide enough and witnessing the other person slow down, perhaps anticipating being cut off.

If I were to be pragmatic, I'd consider all sides to the argument. It's more realistic to recognize that people will seek challenge on the ebike, and if fitness-based stuff isn't really the primary challenge any more, you have to wonder what else mtn bikers will see as a challenge. I'm discovering this myself. It's not as simple as stating that ebikers will go as fast as the trail allows.

All I know is, I'm enjoying a wider variety of routes than I did on my normal bike. A lot less suffering. More discovery and rediscovery. I'm riding with an injury and am greatly appreciating the help as I probably would worsen the injury if I rode descents while exhausted. I would probably be limited to the road and mellow trails, or riding at a slower pace, without it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Just an advertisement.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

He seems to pretty much get it, he doesn't say they belong everywhere a mtb is allowed, quotes from the article:

"I have been interested in e-bikes for over 10 years, but that doesn’t mean I will stop riding regular bikes, they both have their place and time."

"Riders should also know their limits and some trails should be left to other trail users only."


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

chazpat said:


> "Riders should also know their limits and some trails should be left to other trail users only."


Pretty much how a CX bike doesn't belong at a bike park. I don't want to say they CAN'T go, but it doesn't belong.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

chazpat said:


> He seems to pretty much get it, he doesn't say they belong everywhere a mtb is allowed, quotes from the article:
> 
> "I have been interested in e-bikes for over 10 years, but that doesn't mean I will stop riding regular bikes, they both have their place and time."
> 
> "Riders should also know their limits and some trails should be left to other trail users only."


I think that some of us who e-MTB say the same things; they're a nice change of pace and they don't belong everywhere MTB is permitted.


----------

